

IE10 is Communist China. - queryly

1. Very very slow.<p>2. Glorify its success on TV.<p>3. You know it sucks, but can't escape.<p>4. Things are broken for very long time, but don't get fixed.<p>5. They think they know what people want, but in fact they don't.<p>6. It is progressive in absolute terms, but falls further behind in comparison.
======
laneshill
Wow, I bet you're a blast at parties. I'd love to get stuck talking to you
about all these abstract things being like communist China and shit, while you
then tell me about how glorious Linux and Firefox are because of RON PAUL.

